# Home made cole jaws



## Chrisp (7 Dec 2011)

Following on from my home made fingernail jig, I've been meaning to make a set of cole jaws, so with some free time this week here are the results.





4 pieces of 5mm thick aluminium, taped squre together with the diameter and segments marked.




Cut out on the bandsaw and mounting holes drilled.




Fitted to the chuck and turned to clean up the edge.




After drilling 120 holes!




Solid wood doorstops with a taper turned on the lathe.




Adding the mounting hardware.




With the buttons fitted.




From behind.




In use!
I have finished a few bases now and wish I had made it ages ago!
Just over 16" when closed.
Thanks for looking.
Chris.


----------



## Blister (7 Dec 2011)

They look good to me :lol:


----------



## Chrisp (7 Dec 2011)

Thanks blister


----------



## Jonzjob (7 Dec 2011)

They look great Chris, but is there really the need for the holes to be so close together? The cole jaws I have aren't as big as yours, bought from Axminster, and the overlap using them on my K8 chuck means that if one setting is to big then the next one down is correct. 

Just a thought if you do any more.

They are a bit of kit that when you need them then nowt else will do aren't they. Good job!!


----------



## jumps (7 Dec 2011)

I like the look, and no doubt the function, but will admit that my initial impression regarding the number of holes was in line with John's.

Mine are 3/4" birch ply, and a similar dimension. I also have the same lathe. I'm really close to taking them down in size to enable me to use them over the bed - I don't have dual banjos and it's just one more hassle to set up for turning on the side (fine if you are doing a multiple run though)

As said, clean construction - looks good.


----------



## chrisbaker42 (8 Dec 2011)

Very professional looking.


----------



## paul-c (8 Dec 2011)

hi chrisp
great looking set of jaws
ive been looking at making a set from 3/4 ply 
but yours have put them to shame.
well done
cheers 
paul-c


----------



## Blister (8 Dec 2011)

Chrisp

I would not be worried about the hole spacings as Cole jaws 
are not designed for high speed 
With the amount of adjustment you have ( for holding ) you will not fall foul of some I have seen 
were the chuck jaws are about to drop out on one setting or wont hold on the next setting 

Cole jaws are only designed for reversing your work to remove the mounting method 

even on professionally made units they have a max rpm recommendation

:wink:


----------



## Blister (8 Dec 2011)

paul-c":21hb379q said:


> hi chrisp
> great looking set of jaws
> ive been looking at making a set from 3/4 ply
> but yours have put them to shame.
> ...





> ive been looking at making a set from 3/4 ply



paul

I would advise not to make these out of ply as its not strong enough and the risk of injury is to great if it lets go


----------



## chipmunk (8 Dec 2011)

Hi Crisp,
Quick question please... where did you get your Ali? 

Is there anywhere reliable on-line at reasonable prices?
Jon


----------



## OldWood (8 Dec 2011)

Blister":3j9ulep8 said:


> paul-c":3j9ulep8 said:
> 
> 
> > hi chrisp
> ...



I've a small set out of MDF and they're perfectly OK. I keep on meaning to make something better but as I only use them occasionally to tidy up a bowl base, or the likes, which is gentle turning, that's a little on the back-burner.

Rob


----------



## Steve Blackdog (8 Dec 2011)

Very impressive indeed!

I had been looking at the Nova cole jaws, but they are 10" which is a bit restrictive. 

Not sure I understand the objection to ply. Is it a concern that the fixings are more likely to work loose?

Cheers

Steve


----------



## boysie39 (8 Dec 2011)

I have a set made out of MDF which are added on to the cole jaws which extend the dia. from approx. 7" to 12"
maybe a bit more if you are silly.


----------



## paul-c (8 Dec 2011)

hi blister 
thanks for the advice
that is not something i would have considered.
but seeing these made my chrisp has made me think about pricing up some ali plate.
this really is a great forum
thanks all
cheers 
paul-c


----------



## Blister (8 Dec 2011)

Steve Blackdog":3jju40b3 said:


> Very impressive indeed!
> 
> I had been looking at the Nova cole jaws, but they are 10" which is a bit restrictive.
> 
> ...






> Not sure I understand the objection to ply



Steve 

Cole Jaws can be used in 2 ways 

Clamping down on a exterior surface and expanding into a undercut rim from inside a bowl . both put lots of strain on the small corners of ply that connect to the chuck , then add the weight of the item being turned and the centrifugal force imposed when running at 500 rpm , and KErBOOM !! :shock:


----------



## Chrisp (9 Dec 2011)

Hi guys,
Thanks for your replies, as Blister said the spacings do give a bigger amount of flexability without using the limits of the chuck, these will only be used at the lathes slowest speed and only to remove the chucking process, also with cuts towards the headstock for safety.
Jon I'm a bit of a magpie and had these lying around the workshop so couldn't give you a price!
Thanks again,
Chris.


----------

